# Ready to purchase equipment - suggestions?



## bbridge (Jan 14, 2008)

I will be purchasing a DTG set-up within the next 3-4 months. Ready to spend some money and would like direct suggestions for my needs...

Currently women's fashion and costume designer/manufacturer, sub-contracting all of my print jobs for the last 10 years. I have a large network of existing clients and will need to fulfill orders from 1-500 pieces at a time.

We have a designated workshop with controlled climate, multiple employees who will be trained to run and maintain machines daily.

Interested in printing on white/dark shirts, as well as stretch fabrics and unconventional textiles for costume-making. I'm sure lots of experimenting will be happening in the first months. I also have interest in my fashion network for large scale textile printing... not sure if this is something I can find all in one machine.

Like I said, ready to spend money. Not trying to half-*** this. Would love direct recomendations. Also interested in attending tradeshows, if any are coming up in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

You just missed a pretty big show in Atlantic City. The next major show where you can view the various mfg offerings is going to be in Nashville TN May 7-9th. Never hesitate to ask questions as everyone here is willing to help. I HIGHLY recommend seeing the machines in action and speaking to individuals with real world experience in the DTG industry...not someone just regurgitating the sales brochure!!

Key points that will help determine which printers will fit your need are:

-Budget
-Speed
-Print Quality
-Previous Experience
-Current decorating technique (vinyl, screen printing, embroidery)
-Demand for your services
-Tech skills


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

bbridge said:


> I will be purchasing a DTG set-up within the next 3-4 months. Ready to spend some money and would like direct suggestions for my needs...
> 
> Currently women's fashion and costume designer/manufacturer, sub-contracting all of my print jobs for the last 10 years. I have a large network of existing clients and will need to fulfill orders from 1-500 pieces at a time.
> 
> ...


Either buy a Genesis from BelQuette or look closely. Plenty of good machines out there. Do your research too


----------



## bbridge (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, thinking of attending NBM in Arlington or Long Beach, is that a good one??


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

bbridge said:


> Thanks, thinking of attending NBM in Arlington or Long Beach, is that a good one??




Look into the ISS show, May 7 to 9, in Nashville, Tennessee.

Imprinted Sportswear Show in Nashville | Screen Printing Convention

___


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

bbridge said:


> Thanks, thinking of attending NBM in Arlington or Long Beach, is that a good one??


Both are good!


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Both are good!



I personally like NBM shows better than ISS.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

MZDEELO said:


> I personally like NBM shows better than ISS.


You get more value from what I hear no?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I like the NBM after party


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I'm there then. I'm a party dude, not all the time but when I do watch out! LOL


----------



## bbridge (Jan 14, 2008)

Both of the NBM shows are closer/easier for me to attend so it looks like I'll be going that route. Thanks guys!


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> You get more value from what I hear no?


Yes, the shows have more attendance and more diff. type of equipment vendors... not just DTG. they have everything.

and i agree with Eric. Their Friday After Hour Parties are awesome. Word to the wise. Always double fist your drinks to avoid long lines


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

bbridge said:


> Both of the NBM shows are closer/easier for me to attend so it looks like I'll be going that route. Thanks guys!


Awesome! We all will be looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I will be at NBM in Arlington as well!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds awesome Deana thanks for the info!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Why do I see so many flies here? Any dead mouse around? Lol.
Am I the one also? 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## sirslickenstein (Jun 19, 2007)

BELQUETTE MOD1 $ or BELQUETTE GENESIS $$$


----------

